# QLD: Twisty roads: Introducing a new member of the family.



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Leigh

Often I wonder whether the AI is the way to go for us oldsters up here. We can handle the 20k paddle now, but how will we be in 10 years time? I'll be very interested to hear your opinions on getting the AI off a car (I know, you won't have to do that much), down to the beach and launch through small surf. Maybe I'll get Mal to organize a try-out here on our local launch spot.

On the other hand, if you'd like to join us some time, you could show us yourself .

Enjoy it, mate.

Kev


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice Leigh,gee its going to be bloody hard to keep up with you now mate.


----------



## Windshear (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Leigh
Will be over tomorrow to look at another piece of your paradise, would love to drop in for a gander at the new island. Might see you.
Regards
Andy


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Good move Leigh. I was just thinking as I started reading your post - why doesn't Red get an AI, coz you cover so much territory and blow me down that's just what you have done :shock: 
Hmmm, I'm going to have to do some work on the missus and convince her the extra cost is worth it and turn my adventure into one of these :twisted:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

WooooHoooo, welcome to the AI fleet Red, won't be long now and we will have Bazzoo with Nubile's stretched across trampoline's as well, I can feel it in my bones.
A great first trip out as well by the looks, hope you enjoyed it as much as we do all ours.
Will add you to the wiki list if that is ok?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Good one Leigh, just the bees knees for your island adventure.


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice one Mr Pheonix. I would bet on you getting some mean fish off this rig and lots of fun. I have placed a order today for a AI myself but red instead.
Cheers

GMansfish


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

looks awesome mate, and I reckon thats the perfect all rounder for where you live/fish...

fun times ahead - I bet the kids are hanging to have a go on dads new yacht!

nice 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Fwark! how is anyone ganna keep up with you now Leigh :roll: ?

Nice sailing boat mate, I guess you'll have to find a new sailing boat fishing forum. I believe there is one called ............ :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbWqKqUAAVtfgEAQYO9gGL/uXKA////gYAY/e7lto62ccYO4ZrAgDU9JkTTEMhFP1E9E0AABp6QENRkaEymjERtQDQADQAGGhoAAANAAAAADTEQIjIqPaSDeqAAADQBhoaAAADQAAAAAkRBNJpimptMpqeRPUHqA8oD1GnqfvwDJo3d2WSW3r+nr7+3s/T0dB2/qCY46a1NJHF4HJ4r02keHooMWOCDF89F4/rTE7WYLoPj/TdrtaO/qxmwh9VJH+9z96LU9gxBUEVjDIJOR1fJnE35Sy18qDYLmKTvmJwz57RqWSz9qIxRjJbr1SD1nhZlO8p3TGBAtHbfdcrw2pR4L41ozISb6QbkkOS8mZOW72aekaVwNUo9kRLwdnwFKrEYzcBhqne9Evhfc47gVuONn2q7mQ05Ik7yauyjzsbdKvbIq3aMXkavxOz8atPil5wumDMM1ChkFIB4sxkUnlpiFtNHvQmr4IiBBSCOpcCYNURpIOywkWNSxfESDYPnXQuCpJkxkk9F1mMXwQsI0XKlCoOmFy0ikJxFzLwRaEFnayrB0Hd7neqxhW5HjCgYatIhOs5b8o1TA8LvotMg4YZSHBIlOLNWqQOKcZdkZcXiwaErey2a/v59PpX+7yXRn5M822mH8x6yQnSIa/VpNqGGcKD015zR9YlA4E9O5HkAJ5c0ty7IO7o97mCjg387LjU+Zh3ePxx7xJt3WHoY3OUEmmIeaEipZSEOZgSanqa3xhMZtJ4MnnkEO7VAy4VjL2HY+5jdcuuKkD8qfm0lA22eEC+CZ3gzEzPf1rMlZXbQLNLxdEYsHZOFejzESKhlEBBqSw0PWsD+LxnASE8lmFDQEyCddAO4+xeqInz6WchAJU4kzUocVmrPZJjl5GAUBRBMypp4t629tpYn4gczuhbPNSOmNYdCKWe8ZntbDNXFxHO4yR2j6lerYx7UFH+uYtppu4mo1vIqRtsNYjUwYPtSmIxsYyR6a7aBJh24wz44S6vnlngktTr1Uc8kdoQPDVGqToRshRQFLkuWFO6qXfEGYCvSHrSSERlbK7TSYWqNruaq5uTRdmIKTCIZMK00cMBoYL7GCgfamDo+sSkUGiRqwTrJTXbWimi7KuxXLIpiodOL7l0M6Geo3a8q+YQw+bu1Yo7dk68McXOh2z8M4macPxvyoLUroah05duxi5hts1ys6Tt7z4tBjWu/MyIbZUtsLK1xMWsaxkGgjnpwlNYRDExotDiCAZkJAvBgDx2v3Dda37vY4tpBifcyQtlunBMVulF1Ro/P1Hmw6chRrO1VXc9rS11PPAyYjclFGFKY6kISFCBZCXDDmlRYTKZNFQQTDKkHlXck0kLOgpbLLTC5oYkqYg+5CIuS7ehEMTZYO25TKrCfpsGjDfWJmKMpv+F9J4yrWKhL50wUpaM0WG1YeljVoqyCDOWUrH7mc55q2UdkmjQuIjTMsyB6GulQ37Uh0H6dNi3A51dVNrjTGNjRtywf05WDfc+ru5RAzC8PDhKsag48hlE2OKbsdtZtItCg3SggjRJ9l2gzbSl1a8/K2iG5v1uB+RiR6LR+rQxuKASQC2tsFAssWoLxYjgXuJyASNmg4l5TksJ88YpWO85ukCcejb5wmMeVbzS1cZ81XjjvzwlkIEgmjO8IYPHsQDvRcWHio1abGVtN2kTGxACdpK7K8yyF7x6XyROsst+/rOpIXXCdtplFR6zLOwVAEZzvNzHjlWqzrAp2loA0zIErecBvjis85qc8TrsPLe4jPWA03xJBoHWVRl99rPjbSxcrwDj87xPNpe6y8uRoqoOXMketamDPWWGkTlMMbb1npah7l1kMfSCrDp8edeJoMdo8CcpsPZ2CWqBDgmEClBxnLJx5xm8NUZDBttQwu53oXwrd8Ip1/8XckU4UJC1qiqlA=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red it was almost a given that you would go down the AI road with the Bay so close at hand, and the perfect boat for those big expanses....enjoy the experiences to come.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Great stuff Leigh. Congratulations.
If it's windy road metaphors that float your boat... then the 4th dimension you are now in will never stop intriguing you.

Sunshiner
"Often I wonder whether the AI is the way to go for us oldsters up here. We can handle the 20k paddle now, but how will we be in 10 years time? I'll be very interested to hear your opinions on getting the AI off a car"

Kev, at 60 I often put an AI with full kit and a Revo on the roof of my Pajero and head off to pick up a new victim to introduce them to the sport of kayak fishing.
Even with a sus back I have no problems... you just have to have the right method to get the yaks up there and down again.
2 complete AI's on the roof is also manageable, but Skorgard, the other AI owner I often travel with,is usually with me when loading.

Life's just too short not to have one of these machines.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to the club Red. The only original thing I have to say is a trick I have discovered with the tramps. One "problem" with the AI is that if rods are vertically stored they can get in the way of the sheet. With the tramp tightly attached below the aka, you can jam a rod butt above the bar at the back of the tramp yet below the aka, pointing forward. Then it can be fully rigged yet got at quickly for a fish. Do not make the mistake of have lures with barbed trebles hanging around when sailing - they will get caught in the sheet


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done on your excellent choice you WILL NOT be disappointed. Although I often use my hull only in the river I love getting on the ocean and having the option of sailing. Got 2 rod holders fitted and discovered the hard way it is impossible to troll with 2 rods in higher winds, tangled lines / trebles in ropes are almost inevitable. BUT in light winds no problem. Just change direction slightly and you slow down to retrieve a fish. If the weather comes up you can usually pull the rods in and sail home. The other thing is sailing is FUN. Attached is a photo of my Ford Focus loaded with my AI. I have a rack and roll with an extension support leg which gives me a fail safe loading / unloading ability all by myself. I often get asked if I need a hand but i actually prefer to do it myself as it is not difficult and some care must be taken to avoid scratching the car. So in closing ENJOY


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Red

I'm with Dodge - cant think of a more perfect location for an AI. Ahve fun - it'll be interesting wtching how you change fishing techniques and targets on that pelagic platform!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Same as clawhammers rig.
This is his favorite fishing style. I do wonder how he intends to actually land a fish with the tramps in place, going to need an awfully long handled net I reckon!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Kev: Tough one. Although they're heavy buggers fully kitted up, it's basically just an adventure + a few separated extras when you throw it on the roof. Loading the adventure on the car using musclepower alone is doable, but the espri feels like a feather in comparison. So, loader-bars are a pre-requisite I reckon, particularly in 10 years time.
> ...
> Definitely willing to come up and see if the AI would work though (I had actually pegged the weekend after next, for a trip up to Lake Cootharaba, with a potential side-trip generally in your direction - not sure if it's still on at this stage.. health issues in the extended family may block that trip). Red.


Thanks for taking the trouble to respond in depth, Leigh. I look forward to your further trip reports. And please let me know (PM) if you're coming up this way. I'd even drive all the way out to Lake Cootharabah to say hello to the AI, and you of course ;-) .


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Drewboy said:


> ...Sunshiner
> "Often I wonder whether the AI is the way to go for us oldsters up here. We can handle the 20k paddle now, but how will we be in 10 years time? I'll be very interested to hear your opinions on getting the AI off a car"
> 
> Kev, at 60 I often put an AI with full kit and a Revo on the roof of my Pajero and head off to pick up a new victim to introduce them to the sport of kayak fishing.
> ...


Thanks DB, very useful info. I'm 64 and my mate Jaro is 66 and we both would rather die in a yak than pissing our pants in an old folks home. The surf is the big question, although a local guy hires out Hobie Cats on the local beach and they seem to cope well with the waves. But the waves often change so much between launch time and come-home time. I'm interested and take your point about life's being too short.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh , well done mate , an ideal craft for where you are , i would love to have one but , awwww well maybe in another lifetime . Boy are you gunna rack up some miles around the bay now , those outriggers are great shark keeper aways also so you wont need a shark shield. I have sailed an AI and loved it , there a great all round craft , and if there are any Spanyards or mackeral tuna up there the speed of the AI is ideal for trolling a fast lure, Ahhhh bugger it , i want one


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice Yak mate will come over one day and have a go. Would be interested to see how they go to windward?

All the best
Ant


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats a nice new rig, red! Big step.
I'm with the rest in waiting for the long-range reports. I can see where the AI would be ideal somewhere that trade-winds blow on a daily basis. I'll always see you in my mind's eye under paddle power, though.

When you talk about removing teh outrigers, are you talking while under way? Where would you stow them if you say, wanted to ditch them and pedal/paddle or just fish differently?

Thanks.

Z


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

that's gonna be great fun up there Red.
How long does it take to put it together, from adventure to AI ?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

red, found a suitable dry dock facility for you


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Enjoyed your report Leigh and great to see you're already having fun with it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXM8eSoAAZBfgAAQQPf3+LP/3bq////wYAcPsehbHa7IdYBCO2u2gsNNTRJ6p7Uhpk9E9RtR6QAaYRvVB5IMjygap4CAqeCT1NTBDQ0NGQAAAAc0xMmTRhMExNMAmAQwRgRgGmIgkyaSn+lT9U/VHqaaeoGgAAAAAc0xMmTRhMExNMAmAQwRgRgEpogmiaaGmkxNRtUzU9IZBoeoMmj1Mho+bKy4QKyHICRUcRWMRr+3++xymq1v65rrRZdherWRvxXGWSOef9Z0nZHx6Z4Tn6tOEaYjmCDKHDci1VN9eX8LZXBFkVvwZ5Pn57CzzBFhZ7UEdtoeNLbmuh1qILiBBVCgbEeO+skKSTBriZMXR07pZTel2pqwcac5vjQIu79rTJ8OVNdT2I4elWTjBiSawHjGFsWWXBtVVti6SK/2nrXDwdhZyn3VVYJ9uyFcHp4XG+a3nwyN2qykE29GdGgQh6nwhK61CS1zMIHGa5nQLVTIQF0WUkOVjBkFh7K5C+VQZRwXhLihclHnKdypSxJSeF2WNp3pSJ7pozPZpCWj7UdphSaCYgyliiYqWhouKPFuBd6IxrRckye9AokpsSHOuxZk+pY0jGYvpdotcTpr0cXpaB3GLBgy/UtAXPWzMkIdWNFae6m61ItWFRY7O8N7bC1yL50KDsehFOd9+9yjZvtdOdZECgthC5Lvni41Daa1S5ldLEVoDZ4DmwZVqgPGLpRq1dVPdHHkc/HEiF0et+QXsWlqeLq5GbtYRX99XOE/OiDZhv82PCXX7tUfXpiF5u/Ejr2Bzh4AeRiGgiC0bnDxXy11KTYF1kdFbBWrPw0lIkI0hGThgiQ352ZZMlLsc95DnReUPRB7odkvBbVCWaRjvPumzdqYHX/GXRY4aRjGZu3JbU/2neC+DpQIcCxI89Ak6ZETEmoDwjfO/YLyCUOQy49kwN6Q9DS9u/j9Y2tFzwdqhQqtNXyTp60a/wlOuL3Jl9m9WwQQfJ+y8zZMH3r2MkIDqIMH67VMl+0yVCTzaSaFINwhuUNKqpUSenCGxNgWwKgxJXJAlos1LxhAGNJMG4zl5BubGiQFAyGThP4hYcY449id+bW353qiLQW7SHQdpF/P3pTOUCe/neargiOCBcva+a1N9K0BnXV1rqIGpjFrYrauqq1AhaJt1TgyhzCyQO7MJMFx7P7iIIhnQ87Z0qQ48LCOB6SVevfNBTi4eztGxHhqSMxlT2LDgUhMUaCP+Ec8bkJjb1svNtyelf9m+1bQyClMKJlRz6FVSH9qwQwtvAaaGa5RwOjSm7zfIHuvoHRkCpOqKM147qvHMvTdOSccQXym8RLfYeTpkwvagSSBJkgYi5xpoUnZ2ESmKZDQmow55I48zQx4nptLlmtb88DI810w04vZrNvYx1OXQaeC93HJm3IL+5Mf4uO/hXEfYyfwlWvGpqT7uZo+cR59GwbcykPrCxhl6ps2FdUM1UcsfPftGMJxq23EeA75bMEdGSh+tE6lvcl4i+X609mD1uSZJhC4mzHZhCzMrpbtxyjljYtV8bI1NBKSCeLeRzUsmUtkN1jlBGl4wGKvvWpB2rWSh5dwhoNIWiKV5CFiEQG6YkUO8sowqMSyjBJJWpdShfdIqmRJEGAS2CjMps5MCBRFGaWPFOyC6rlGMh5hqLgv4cVIioMLoBjoXQPDjodGCJJkg+1Az6Z7I9anAT2DfUpV6/hicm9uGHBZbHbmSWJmmOxD0eS9FZi2B5G2GoX+lyl3p1TjrU2yMsG3Oce526sZWbuzfe88Ef8mtmWTFDeW6d4eSsxpx0pSRtnSE5AyUJQJmjVAMSUpyXLFF+XA4HI7xnCRMEBKOrgXIJ35XvUEXBs0fdkSizxNi3mcRaZaV8XlylaoeycKlLqsqna2Ck3RIzciMkqJuhMDd0HhB82O1kVVvF3vNyfR+s5IcdHdnyh6UKySQRt1LaTTqbS6Jpbw6YYba4kZ32NQyt4wZo15/xAbE3fJy583U6tImQpprJpQr+1HLri7eS+eIokzyy8Lc3sKyoQXRzjNxbDnA6MBzjtjWEJVsqov6Ulp1irKymFUNwgZgifvykM1dQhZtZVzowFEwJCQFNTPq1hKEr4re+otfNqbJNdha+zHHK75+MwdGOmv1rn856srieWMSY4OBKmjnaQ9q44fT334rknKJlw1SdBG/s1dBBxzapNO+TTlaKKCabuLEgSGwQSS73G08HZuE3YPzdnvvFwwwM7BdmNeoqPXm2mtScIYiwlJZAMOnEBMm/4u5IpwoSDmePJU


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Ohhhh Man, will you still go fishing for those with amputated Adventures, you know the ones without all the extra limbs??????


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

* Finding a place to put your rods is a challenge. Rod holders up front said:


> Red you may wish to try this inexpensive but effective method.
> Mainly as a temporary measure to keep the rods closer and drier in strong windy and wet conditions, it also serves me well when trolling gently with lighter winds.
> Because it sits right next to you it's great when attending to the lure.
> The key is to engineer it so the rod fits beneath the sail if it is to be used whilst tacking, so as to avoid a rod/rope conflict.
> ...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

maybe some hotel shower caps to keep the reels dry


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYIfejYAAArfgAAQQAUAAIQAkAA//96AIABUUmT0htGUYAnoNU8FDRo0MjJ6QpOGc3yOTMQ+KfI1TQ6NwkAI3p1sih4Sn2vsb7mowQHAmTaCszT+DhLwm8ikB2LuSKcKEhBD70bA


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Copied Drews idea but modified it a bit more and built a downrigger, could not get the Philmac range here but Reece plumbing had (Plasson tap saddles).
1x Plasson Tap Saddle 40x25 
1x Pvc Press Valve adapt#2 32px25
1x schedule 40 No 19 Pvc T 32x32x32
these will get you started and can add from there.

























Original construction can be found here; viewtopic.php?f=12&t=29017&hilit=downrigger

Have found using these, the reels stay dryer and clear of sheet lines but are a bit of a stretch to get out (mind you, I am a short arse). The clamp can turn on the aka bar when under heavy load (2x rods while downrigging 2 1/2kg bomb with two lures at 5 to 7 kmh) or (when you hit bottom) but not enough to loose rods.
You can still use tramps as the straps (if placed properly) will miss the Plasson saddle clamp, they also help protect from splash on the reels.
I plan to adjust this downrigger a little, will move/pull the mast and reel back further so the Alvey reel is closer to the seat and the bomb will also be closer to the aka bar and me for easier line attachment.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes Red a little more specialised.
The Philmac part from an agricultural irrigation outlet store cost $10 and the pipe is bog standard plumbing pipe with a threaded connecter.(every capital city should have a Philmac branch)
Email them the pic or mention the specs.... It's a one and a half inch diameter collar you need.
It comes with a rubber inlay within the collar to reduce sideways slip if you want to keep it a little loose for manual adjustment too.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Good call on the lures Skorgard.. sounds like the voice of experience talking?
> 
> Red.


Too b****y right ;-)


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

sunshiner said:


> G'day Leigh
> 
> Often I wonder whether the AI is the way to go for us oldsters up here. We can handle the 20k paddle now, but how will we be in 10 years time? I'll be very interested to hear your opinions on getting the AI off a car (I know, you won't have to do that much), down to the beach and launch through small surf. Maybe I'll get Mal to organize a try-out here on our local launch spot.
> 
> ...


Hi Kev,
I put the island to a bit of a test on Sunday at Noosa. You will remember that the wind was howling from the northeast. I was intending to buzz out over the bar, reach over to Granite Bay and back, then buzz back up the river back to the ramp at Noosaville. I left the rods behind (glad I did!)
The bar was very messy with much more swell than it appeared from way off. As usual, by the time I realized that I probably shouldn't be there, it was too late, because I was committed. I had the sail partly reefed to maintain control and I was peddalling like mad to make headway when punching through the waves which were breaking over my head! Two or three of the bigger waves pushed me backwards a long way, threatening to push me over backwards. Finally, I cleared the last waves and immediately considered the peril of crossing back in the bar. I figured that if I was going to get smashed up I would be best to do it early in the afternoon, giving me plenty of time to clear up the wreckage!
After waiting for a couple of sets to pass thru, I sprinted in , with about three quarter sail, wind on the rear quarter and miraculously managed to beat the next set. 
So to answer your question, yes it will get out thru surf, it handles the offshore conditions well, ( I think high-speed lures are in order) but coming back thru surf can get very pear shaped!
Come up and try one sometime.
Mal


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Drewboy said:


> Yes Red a little more specialised.
> The Philmac part from an agricultural irrigation outlet store cost $10 and the pipe is bog standard plumbing pipe with a threaded connecter.(every capital city should have a Philmac branch)
> Email them the pic or mention the specs.... It's a one and a half inch diameter collar you need.
> It comes with a rubber inlay within the collar to reduce sideways slip if you want to keep it a little loose for manual adjustment too.


Almost an omission on this list of items is a reducing connector to get from Ag pipe to Bunnings/domestic pluming pipe.








It's visible in the pic, but may have been missed.

Philmac's phone no in Qld. is... 1800 755 899
http://www.philmac.com.au/


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Drew
Love the way these camps work, did you say the Philmac have a rubber insert and clamp tight? Plasson do not, and can slip a little, will have to try and find some Philmac's a little harder, Swan and Reece are the only ones down here and both only had the Plasson and were a little dearer.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

ELM said:


> Hi Drew
> Love the way these camps work, did you say the Philmac have a rubber insert and clamp tight? Plasson do not, and can slip a little, will have to try and find some Philmac's a little harder, Swan and Reece are the only ones down here and both only had the Plasson and were a little dearer.


Yes Eddie, it fits inside the top hole and stops slippage.
The best way to keep it manually adjustable would be with a butterfly nut instead of the conventional one supplied.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

If any of you are interested, I can see if I can get some of these Philmac fittings down here and send them to you.
A show of hands please.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Sunhobie said:


> sunshiner said:
> 
> 
> > G'day Leigh
> ...


Hey Mal

Sounds like a Noosa Yakkers launch :lol: although you stayed in normal orientation. At least with the AI, with outriggers you don't inevitably get rolled when going backwards after failing miserably to punch through a wave. I've seen some heroic, but brief, attempts (including in the first person) to stay upright in such circumstances, but they all ended in tears.

Seriously though, there's no way I'd have been out on Sunday, but it was glorious for a few hours on Friday morning. Yep, I'll probably take you up on your offer before too long.

Thanks for sharing that with us


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

So what's the issue with having the rods stored in the normal Adventure rear rod holders? Does the sail whack into them??


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep, in a big way!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well that's a bugger. Is it the actual sail or the sheet (rope) that contacts the rods? would an extension tube help?


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

The sheet rope would flog the rods to death!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Davey G said:


> So what's the issue with having the rods stored in the normal Adventure rear rod holders? Does the sail whack into them??


I have two hobie rod risers in the rear rod holders and dont seem to have a problem other than the rope rubbing them a little when Im tightly reefed. So far no real damage to the rods.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

paulo said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the issue with having the rods stored in the normal Adventure rear rod holders? Does the sail whack into them??
> ...


Sometimes when turning or "going about" through the eye of the wind, a flogging rope can flick a light rod out of said holders. It may be the reel that gets caught and flicked up, however, luckily I leash mine and was completely surprised and relieved to find a rod being dragged behind on one occasion after a series of tacks.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

paulo said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the issue with having the rods stored in the normal Adventure rear rod holders? Does the sail whack into them??
> ...


Fair weather sailor!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Davey G said:


> So what's the issue with having the rods stored in the normal Adventure rear rod holders? Does the sail whack into them??


Issues I have had with rods in the Hobie rod holders are when using the AI only;
(1) Rods stowed with hooks/lures, the sheet ropes can get caught on the hooks (a real issue if you need to furl in a hurry and your sheet rope gets hooked).
(2)As Drew and Sunhobie have pointed out, when reefing tight from a slack rope, the rope can get caught under the reel or rod eyes when slack and as you reef the rope/sheet tight, the sheet rope lifts the rod from the holder.
(3)A sail in luff has broken a super fine nibble tip rod due to the thrashing rope striking the nibble tip.
(4)When trying to maximize sheet performance in a down wind run, the rods get in the way of the sheet ropes, holding the sheet in, instead of it reaching out wide.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

double/triple bugger... :shock:

The AI's look senseational but it sounds like its a bit of a pain in the butt if trying to fish from them... So a forward mounted scotty style rod holder pointing out to the side or a holder strapped to the akas is the best way to go?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Davey G said:


> double/triple bugger... :shock:
> 
> The AI's look senseational but it sounds like its a bit of a pain in the butt if trying to fish from them... So a forward mounted scotty style rod holder pointing out to the side or a holder strapped to the akas is the best way to go?


Once you have one organized it is easy to fish from, Forward mounted rod holders are good for sheet clearance, easy reach and good visibility to bite's but the reels get a soaking from the spray/splash, I find the rear aka mounted rod holders a little harder to get the rods out of and to watch but the reels stay dryer.
Using two forward mounted rods pointing out each side I don't think I can troll as deep due to line angle to the water (more line surface drag) so tend to use the forward mounts for surface lure's down to about 6 meters.
The downrigger holders I use for deeper trolling and been down as far as 31 meters so far (loaded with 100 meters 80lb braid).
Astro used to use the Hobie rear rod holders ok (not sure if he still does) and Drew uses the aka mounted units. I would like to mount another holder of the other aka for trolling, see how I go?


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep, a pair of RAM tubes with dyneema preventers, is the bomb.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVTHbXEAACpfgAAQcIeAAiQhWIo/7/6gMADFtDU00mSY0aaTE2RGnpMEIp5qTQAABo0AANTyqfoo9NTQ9R+qaaGQAaE3Tmh6YQoGsYkFcr1vHGe3ynYtsWiRdlQt3XZzEp7FUkDarQnMTDvGrBe9TIAtCRmQOW9IYxYfwr9ETI5rcYzQ0J5Lb3ASBWMVizkYxoAI1J4/66oNAMl7KQqWzhtaI1VCxU6BiSMkFcrbGuLeGkH3/LatlsVRfmdORZTTmtKLCNwBoxuSWFYkG3vbbk6XTxbMnQFZ4jcp8CXU5B4uYbSNM0Ikzzw4/hQSLWUCviP4u5IpwoSCpjtriA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSuZHVkAABnXgAAQYAcEIBSALu/eoCAAlIap4psk2ppkaAANU8E1NA0AyNNDa4wKZSDgpWMyYjE6TRc69vauOEYt9HdFRlGpbHdvS8SLqUrdwZqhbiTvT0oJBEFffLcHvsEjT6os4BghFvklTNdA5DAhYYmWs8JnlXJ3Gs4qjI8FCtwH+vgh2lBGA1Ee9FFyk4BE5HNF/F3JFOFCQK5kdWQ=


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice Red, Just as well you are tall, I would never reach the two right out there on the aka's. I like your idea of mounting a sounder off one as well.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Good perseverance there Red.
As you have already discovered, they have a multitude of applications.
Have fun with them and report on their effectiveness.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Drew, thanks for the offer also, have just got off the phone from a small rural supplier (Red Hill) not far from here and he has one in stock and will get a second one in for me. Thanks again for the offer.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

have been reading this thread right through and am suprised by the idea that fishing from the AI may be difficult. Even more suprised by the notion that the rods would be an issue. I have 2 Hobie extenders in back and 2 Scotties with 8 inch extenders in the front and normally carry 4 rods fully rigged and have had no issues at all with rods getting in the way or hooks fouling the ropes. On top of that I regularly troll 3 lures at the same time, a deep diver out one side, a shallow diver out the other ( in the scotties turned out ) and a popper trailing from the rear. In this configuration I have had no trouble except one time I forgot which side I had the deep diver and turned a bit too tight the wrong way... doh. as I am fine tuning my fishing I am carrying less gear, not because it was getting in the way but more because I think I am getting better at what I am doing.

I will keep watching here as there is going to be stuff here that I can learn from and make further mods - love the ideas about the aka mounted holders and the downrigger though the tramps may make that impractical.

Red don't try it fully geared up for fishing but I have run with the leeward ama 18 inches under water and the windward one way up in the air. Have no idea what it takes for the ama to grab and catapault you and I hope I never find out but I have found out how far you can go sideways across a wave with the wind in the wrong quarter before you gently tip over!!!

I am quite unashamed to admit that I love this thing to bits and even get out on the ocean just to sail sometimes when the swell is up - always come back grinning like a cheshire cat

cheers

John


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Drewboy said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> > Davey G said:
> ...


Yep three of us fished Noosa in the AIs yesterday and someone had one of their rods flicked out by the sailing rope. Luckily it was leashed. I also checked my rods again and have a little rubbing on them from the rope but by the time it rubs thru the rod Ill be on my third AI Im sure. I recently fished and trolled from mine for seven days straight, 8 hours a day in 10-15 knots up the inside of Fraser Island and dont find it anymore hassle than fishing from a standard kayak. Indeed much easier with the trampolines as you have sooo much more room to work with. Hook up a big fish? just fold in one ama and fight with ease... or get out on the tramp, fight it and pull it in. No problems. 
















Biggest fish boated on the AI so far is a 1.4m 30+kg longtail I would have struggled to pull into my lap on a standard kayak.








IMHO there is no better fishing platform than the AI. Everything you need at your fingertips.









BTW. Good choice of colour red.  You live in the perfect spot to own one. Ill bet you cover some miles on your fishing trips these days.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Red, I'm sure you'll love it.
I think some very big fish are going to be landed this season from those trolling at high speed on the AI's.
I hope you get on to 'em. ;-)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQogGPQAAC1fgAAQQWe9m5EuFIA/79+gMAD1jCKaBoBoAaA0aaAGgIjJimhPRqGjQaGgBoyZBqeiQjyJptEepkAaAA0JTkJiDeElI2hb7A8HVecDy8Xjc0LX4Tq8xgTzZ++3KAjNJOVkPSA0L5NLbvxjoQJCATFUSB7Nc+gwyEFGyVlBiAtk3OiMolvANuvkJEO5BIxCSVaW/Zmkbd6ZIxdfbhTTRY4OeIP95V9Vq48FmAqQhhJM91bls4mEYOCoG1PZg/RmI/QunAb1Co0qhCJKupQEVpY6kYpSQsId/050ycIQLRAMbJUdHZK+KGBg1MVJQZU3SoDXGJzEuS6syFvomi5iEeuisE/i7kinChIBRAMegA==


----------

